# Drivers flooding streets



## Outaker (Sep 18, 2020)

Have you seen more drivers out? It’s disquieting


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

I believe so.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Chasing nickels


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

*No way!*
_There's only *ONE* solution!_


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

34-Methoxyzacko said:


> *No way!*
> _There's only *ONE* solution!_
> 
> View attachment 513989


Be careful doing rides in the hood


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

Yep, earnings have been on the decline lately....


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Ridiculously oversaturated in my area, and the daily $5 per ride quest is to blame. I haven't had dead time even remotely like this since venturing back out in July.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Those that have done these gigs for several years realize the endless cycle. There are times when the market is flooded with drivers and the pay goes down and wait time goes up. Then no one makes money so after the honeymoon the new drivers start quitting and slowly the amount of drivers decrease again and the earnings go up and you are stacking rides with no downtime. Right now in many markets there is clearly an over saturation of drivers.

It's an endless cycle. You just have to ride out the bad times until it turns again. This is why multi apping is important.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The business here has held up well, even during the worse early days of COVID-19. That might have been due to fewer drivers. Many driver told me that they had quit and were not coming back. There have been slow days, here, but most of them have been no different than before COVID-19.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

I knew it would decline sooner or later.....


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The business here has held up well, even during the worse early days of COVID-19. That might have been due to fewer drivers. Many driver told me that they had quit and were not coming back. There have been slow days, here, but most of them have been no different than before COVID-19.


Although clearly market activity levels play a role, it's my belief after a few years that whether individual drivers are busy or slow has much more to do with how many drivers are available in the market rather than over-all market activity. Drivers tend to think if they are busier or slower that is a direct correlation to the market activity where (I believe) it is even more correlated to the number of other drivers available.

You can be busy in a slow market or slow in a busy market. Always comes back to how many ants are flooding the streets.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Indeed there’s an influx of drivers and no one wants to do outdoor dinning when it’s 50-60 degrees outside. Most activities are still closed, unless you’re in Florida.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Although clearly market activity levels play a role, it's my belief after a few years that whether individual drivers are busy or slow has much more to do with how many drivers are available in the market rather than over-all market activity. Drivers tend to think if they are busier or slower that is a direct correlation to the market activity where (I believe) it is even more correlated to the number of other drivers available.
> 
> You can be busy in a slow market or slow in a busy market. Always comes back to how many ants are flooding the streets.


&#128070;&#127995;&#128070;&#127995;&#128070;&#127995;&#128070;&#127995;&#128070;&#127995;&#128070;&#127995;&#128070;&#127995;

*This. All of this!*

Anyone who has not actively pursued this gig for, at minimum (IMHO) 18-24 months, will likely be unable to fully grasp this. At 36 months, it'll be obvious.

I typically point out cues of "slow times coming" which are apparent from time to time. One such cue is still evident within the pink app, but not the black/white one after which this forum is named:
*New Driver Referral Bonus*. If that amount is >$250, _and stays as such_ for 90+ days, look for a slowdown on that app over the _coming 6 months_. If that number increases, expect a _sharper_ decline (sooner as well). If it exceeds $500, one might actually wish to seek out a few naive folks, and attempt to cash-in, as there's likely a long 6-9 months ahead (before those new guys churn). Likewise, if it _suddenly_ plummets from, say $300 to $50- expect a near-overnight market-shift; be ready to multi-app with a vengeance. 
Of course, there are other signs as well- that is simply a literal "sign" right there in-app.

*The higher the number, the better the immediate conditions (for experienced drivers), with a pending downturn. *
Just IMHO, anyway. &#129335;&#127995;


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

What do you expect? Jobs are declining and if you're older there is rampant age discrimination. Ridesharing is the only option many will have


----------



## sasu66 (Sep 7, 2020)

Including myself, many drivers who didn't Uber before, trying to enter into the rideshare due to job loss. I'm sorry but that's the sad reality we live in.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The business here has held up well, even during the worse early days of COVID-19. That might have been due to fewer drivers. Many driver told me that they had quit and were not coming back. There have been slow days, here, but most of them have been no different than before COVID-19.


 I was driving before and during the pandemic, Uber kept giving me crap runs constantly. Most of them 2.37 no tip. During the pandemic, I was driving couldn't make 100.00 a week. My rating is 4.93. Uber's way of screwing the driver over!!
Now I am offered quest $ for so many trips (140.00 for 80 trips), never will happen. You get your 79th trip (which are mostly crap runs) you drive or stay still and wait, I waited and drove for 12 hours and not 1 ping. Don't fall for their crap games!! Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me!!


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

sasu66 said:


> Including myself, many drivers who didn't Uber before, trying to enter into the rideshare due to job loss. I'm sorry but that's the sad reality we live in.


You are asking too many questions over numerous threads.
Put the key in the ignition, open the app and start driving.
Everyone here has had to learn lessons the hard way. Go for it.



Outaker said:


> Have you seen more drivers out? It's disquieting


Yep, I have. How long have you been driving?
Asking for a friend.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Expect a spike in business whenever congress gets around to passing another stimulus/unemployment bill and people start getting their checks. But right now, a lot of people are broke. Too broke to pay for an uber when they want to go somewhere, or in the case of drivers too broke to stay home and not grind for pennies.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Ixnay on not that many drivers in my marketay.


----------



## sasu66 (Sep 7, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> You are asking too many questions over numerous threads.
> Put the key in the ignition, open the app and start driving.
> Everyone here has had to learn lessons the hard way. Go for it.


 I recently lost my job due to Covid and slow demand. I'm home and trying to learn Uber's conditions. Why does it bother you so much?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

my market, no change. Hardly any drives online vs before March.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

sasu66 said:


> I recently lost my job due to Covid and slow demand. I'm home and trying to learn Uber's conditions. Why does it bother you so much?


Because you seem so focused on prop. 22 without any commentary on the horrors of AB5.
Please comment on AB5.


----------



## sasu66 (Sep 7, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> Because you seem so focused on prop. 22 without any commentary on the horrors of AB5.
> Please comment on AB5.


 I'm not a freelancer. I'm a driver and Prop 22 is the law that shapes the future of driving. Why would i switch my focus from my industry to others? Anyways, here is the AB5 comment you asked for:
(original post by *SFTraffic)*

NO car insurance deductible for accidents on the job with AB5, coverage during all 3 periods.
Under Prop 22, currently $1000 and $2500 can be increased at anytime and collision coverage during only period 2 and 3.


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Those that have done these gigs for several years realize the endless cycle. There are times when the market is flooded with drivers and the pay goes down and wait time goes up. Then no one makes money so after the honeymoon the new drivers start quitting and slowly the amount of drivers decrease again and the earnings go up and you are stacking rides with no downtime. Right now in many markets there is clearly an over saturation of drivers.
> 
> It's an endless cycle. You just have to ride out the bad times until it turns again. This is why multi apping is important.


How about standard pay like a employee???? No on Prop 22



Judge and Jury said:


> Because you seem so focused on prop. 22 without any commentary on the horrors of AB5.
> Please comment on AB5.


AB5 just codifies the laws in place. Both California chambers the governor and California Supreme court this. Kamala Harris's brother Tony West will have you work for free.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

AB5 said:


> How about standard pay like a employee???? No on Prop 22
> 
> 
> AB5 just codifies the laws in place. Both California chambers the governor and California Supreme court this. Kamala Harris's brother Tony West will have you work for free.


Standard pay as a part time, minimum wage employee is not what I aspire to. Is that your goal?

Also, to be best of my recollection, AB5 was an attempt to legislate the court decision in the Dynamex case.

Further, ain't working for free. What a stupid argument.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Isn't this pretty much the normal deal for this time of year? Temperatures go down, rides start to decrease, and subsequently drivers spend more time on the road trying to keep up their level of income at an expected amount. Only I suspect it will be even worse than last year if we get a "second wave."

This article from last year explains it well.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/dropping-some-pro-tips-for-drivers.360401/


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

34-Methoxyzacko said:


> Anyone who has not actively pursued this gig for, at minimum (IMHO) 18-24 months, will likely be unable to fully grasp this. At 36 months, it'll be obvious.


Well, I'm smarter than the average Uber driver ... but, I knew this was a shit job by the second day.
And I had a plan to get out by the end of the week.

It took a couple of years to actually get out ... but ... shit job.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Isn't this pretty much the normal deal for this time of year? Temperatures go down, rides start to decrease, and subsequently drivers spend more time on the road trying to keep up their level of income at an expected amount. Only I suspect it will be even worse than last year if we get a "second wave."
> 
> This article from last year explains it well.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/dropping-some-pro-tips-for-drivers.360401/


depends on the market. October is my best month the year for me.... now it is slow


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

While I haven't seen more driver's on the road lately, last week my revenue was down 25% overall, as was the previous week.

I am also testing a theory I have with the algo's programming right now, so that could be the reason why I'm down as well. When I'm done in 2 more weeks, I'll report my findings and assumptions here.

I think they have changed the algo's trip allocation methodology significantly in regards to a driver's AR, CR, and status, but am not going to say more until I finish my software testing.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Outaker said:


> Have you seen more drivers out? It's disquieting


Ever since the CHEESE stopped, folks need to make a buck somehow. Obviously, hustling is the "emergency job" that folks depend on.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Outaker said:


> Have you seen more drivers out?


Wait. Are we allowed to leave the house?


Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Isn't this pretty much the normal deal for this time of year?


Yeah, you're right.
2020 was just another normal year.
Nothing to see here.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Yeah, you're right.
> 2020 was just another normal year.
> Nothing to see here.


LOL
I wasn't implying that 2020 has been normal. Rather that ride-share business is seasonal and fades in Winter. And if we have a second-wave it will likely go from bad to worse.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> While I haven't seen more driver's on the road lately, last week my revenue was down 25% overall, as was the previous week.
> 
> I am also testing a theory I have with the algo's programming right now, so that could be the reason why I'm down as well. When I'm done in 2 more weeks, I'll report my findings and assumptions here.
> 
> I think they have changed the algo's trip allocation methodology significantly in regards to a driver's AR, CR, and status, but am not going to say more until I finish my software testing.


Sounds very plausible. Algo learning who are the good ants to be hired if prop. 22 fails. Profitable contractors out in the cold and good ants identified and offered part time, minimum wage employment.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I doubt they'd go to the programming trouble to perform an assessment like that. Just deactivate everyone below one of the levels, probably all blue and gold driver's will be gone if that was going to be their methodology.

Honestly though, if prop 22 fails, I believe Uber will just leave California. It's what I would do if I was Dara.

600,000 angry voters (ex-Uber drivers) will then do their very public part in the next upcoming state election, and I bet that any other state will never bring up the IC/employee issue again once they view the carnage of disenfranchised voters firing the politicians, as they will be scared shitless to even flinch.

If there is some correlation with what I am thinking is happening, it's being done to punish the selective and intelligent ants like me and others here into making every trip count.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> I doubt they'd go to the programming trouble to perform an assessment like that. Just deactivate everyone below one of the levels, probably all blue and gold driver's will be gone if that was going to be their methodology.
> 
> Honestly though, if prop 22 fails, I believe Uber will just leave California. It's what I would do if I was Dara.
> 
> ...


Yep. Profitable cherry pickers are not exactly admired by the gig app companies.
Stupendous dollars for referrals are an indication that they prefer newbie ants that accept every offer, no matter how unprofitable.
By the way, I was a newbie ant when I started. No longer. I'm guessing that if prop. 22 fails, my application for a part time, minimum wage position will be circular filed along with tens of thousands of other profitable contractors.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

If you were the boss... pretend YOU are the boss of a business.

Things are going well, you making money, your customers are happy enough, your employees .. well, who GAF?
You makin money. And that's the point.

Now, one day the gummit comes along and changes the rules. NOW you are not making as much money. You need to shed some 'employees' to keep your margins up.
Are you going to keep the employee who is constantly complaining about the job? Looking for ways to do less? and get paid more?
OR, are you going to keep the guy that is happy, customers like him, he does not turn down work .. he just does his job.

Which one ya gonna keep?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> If you were the boss... pretend YOU are the boss of a business.
> 
> Things are going well, you making money, your customers are happy enough, your employees .. well, who GAF?
> You makin money. And that's the point.
> ...


Yep. Profitable cherry pickers are gonna be gone and pliable ants will be offered part time, minimum wage jobs.
Vote YES on prop. 22. The lesser of evils.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> If you were the boss... pretend YOU are the boss of a business.
> 
> Things are going well, you making money, your customers are happy enough, your employees .. well, who GAF?
> You makin money. And that's the point.
> ...


Like @ANT 7 said...



ANT 7 said:


> I doubt they'd go to the programming trouble to perform an assessment like that. Just deactivate everyone below one of the levels, probably all blue and gold driver's will be gone if that was going to be their methodology.


Uber has already classified drivers by status. Why not just on-board employees according to that?

Diamond - Hired full-time
Platinum - Hired part-time
Gold - Wait listed/on-call
Blue - Bye bye


----------



## CaptainZazi (Oct 4, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The business here has held up well, even during the worse early days of COVID-19. That might have been due to fewer drivers. Many driver told me that they had quit and were not coming back. There have been slow days, here, but most of them have been no different than before COVID-19.


There are not good times when you work for Uber and Lyft.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Those that have done these gigs for several years realize the endless cycle. There are times when the market is flooded with drivers and the pay goes down and wait time goes up. Then no one makes money so after the honeymoon the new drivers start quitting and slowly the amount of drivers decrease again and the earnings go up and you are stacking rides with no downtime. Right now in many markets there is clearly an over saturation of drivers.
> 
> It's an endless cycle. You just have to ride out the bad times until it turns again. This is why multi apping is important.


With Prop 22, in California, one can only wonder how this will affect the market and infiltrate throughout the rest of the country. How I miss the good old days of dog eat dog.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Big Lou said:


> How I miss the good old days of dog eat dog.


Another term for that is "freedom of choice".
Competition never used to be a dirty word.
And, it only exists in a free society.

Freedom.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Outaker said:


> Have you seen more drivers out? It's disquieting


So many Conservative Ants were against the $600 a week enhanced unemployment, and now they got exactly what they wished for.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

Because the $600 week free money is over


----------

